# Samsung LN46C630 46-Inch 1080p 120 Hz LCD HDTV?



## dlf (Dec 28, 2010)

What do you all think of the _*Samsung LN46C630 46-Inch 1080p 120 Hz LCD HDTV*_, for a TV to buy?

What it will be used for (in no order)

 Wii & PS3
 Netflix
 DVD/Blu-ray
 Other internet apps (weather? . . . )


----------



## Rasas (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend it since it is overpriced compared to most tvs at stores, not internet connect able and LCD not LED which LED in my opinion is a little better.


----------



## misteromar (Dec 28, 2010)

I always recommend LG, but Samgsung, Panasonic etc are equally good.

The only thing I would worry about is some tvs have input lag for gaming.


----------

